
A quick tour of the BridgeOS 2.0 image - robin_reala
http://newosxbook.com/articles/BridgeOS.html
======
chrishas35
For anyone, like me, who isn't aware of what BridgeOS is... it is the apparent
name for the iOS variant that will run on the A10 chip coming as part of the
iMac Pro.

~~~
desireco42
Thank you. I thought it was a book. It is not easy to figure out what it is.

~~~
inetsee
At the bottom of the post is a link to volume 1 of a book about Apple
Operating Systems, which presumably includes information about this new
version of their operating system.

------
ttul
I thought this was the name of that religious operating system by that crazy
guy.

~~~
rounce
More info on this please, I am intrigued.

~~~
toyg
Google Terry A. Davis, TempleOS / LosethOS. Terry has clear mental health
issues (he hears God speaking to him through RNGs; and beware the occasional
racist/bigot tirade) but this drove him to write an OS from scratch, which is
quite remarkable in its own way.

